# Need some feedback from mother's who have had small femur bone fetus



## CaringMommy

I have recently found out my baby has short femur bones and through the research online I have been worried sick about the responses from things such as down syndrome, dwarfism. I just need some info from mother's who have been in the same situation and have had their babies, and can share how their babies came out, cause sometime they say that their babies are born healthy without any problems.


----------



## Newt4

I dont know anything but I hope everything is ok! Im sure your baby is just fine. Have they referred you to a genetic councillor.


----------



## Jeniferjkb

My little one has small femur bones also. I will be stalking your thread for responses & I can share what's going on with my little one with you. I went in for growth scan @30 weeks and was told that they were measuring at 2 percent. I was also diagnosed with gestational diabetes at the same time. I went on the gd diet and went back for another growth scan @33 weeks and the femur was at 9 percent. His total growth percentile dropped from 18 percent down to 11. I was told that the small femur length combined with my age (41) gives me a 1:25 chance of downs. I have also researched this some and seen many stories that have babies coming out just fine. So anyway, I think I'm just having a small baby and the femur length seems to have caught up.


----------



## minties

My son always had a femur measurement way behind the rest of his body. He was and is fine! This baby is measuring 2+ weeks ahead in head/abdo etc, but a few days behind in femur. I think it's just normal for some babies.

Try not to worry. They said my son would be super short at birth and he wasn't, he was 52cm long which was the 75th percentile in my health book back then. And his legs weren't stumpy either.


----------



## GuardianAngel

If it helps, during my last u/s at 36 weeks I was told by the u/s tech that most babies femurs measure short on their machine for some reason. My baby's femurs are also measuring 2 weeks behind other body parts. So I think it can be quite common! xx


----------



## Firedancer41

:hugs: to you! I am in the same boat-my baby's femurs have been around he 5th percentile in every U/S since 20 weeks. The head was also small on the first 2, then caught up to normal range, but now the abdomen circumference is small, as is total weight. I think this baby is on its own growth pattern, as everything else for the post part has been fine and they are monitoring me weekly. I think sometimes we have too much information at our disposal-even my OB says so. Easier said than done, but try not to dwell-chances are your baby will be perfect and healthy in every way :)


----------



## TJMYANGEL

hi hun did they say everything else was ok like rib cage etc xx


----------



## mrsholmes

Scott's were measuring 4 weeks behind and head and stomach 4 weeks ahead! All was fubw


----------



## Firedancer41

Update: I had my baby last week at 36+1. What started as a MFM consult and weekly NST became admission and a c-section. My son was born perfect in every way-very small at 4# 8 oz. and 17 inches, but no abnormalities. I was so relieved as this was an extremely stressful pregnancy with all kinds of "problems". Rest easy and know that chances are everything will turn out just fine!!!


----------

